# Madrid - Where to live and school... with children and a cat!



## Emmis

Hello there!

I'm calling out to everyone on this great forum for the trillionth time as it's come to what seems to be our annual move again! 

This time the possibilities are Sydney or Madrid! 

We've lived in Sydney before so more or less know the pros and cons... but Madrid? Neither my husband or I have even visited so we feel very clueless. Unfortunately we don't think we have the time or means to jump on a quick flight with easyjet to have a quick nose around, so I'm depending on internet research, friend's opinions and my gut feelings at the moment!

Well, we're getting a huge mix of opinions on Madrid. Madridleños love their city and are incredibly proud of their home. On the other hand, other people we know that have lived there or still do live there are being pretty negative about it at the moment. Pollution, the obvious financial turmoil all seem to be clouding their views, and I'm just wondering if it's not quite the city we should be considering now. Being the 3rd largest city in Europe, I'm not expecting a village-like atmosphere, and at the moment am trying to compare it with Rome, which I know very well. 

I'd love to hear some views. I know it's crazy over there with the riots, but I'm used to crazy in an Italian way. But on a non-rioting day, does one feel relatively safe there?  Am I going to be attacked at cash-machines or mugged at knife-point?! 

Also, is it possible to find a family sized (+130mq) apartment that isn't on a new housing estate? We've had a look at areas recommended to us, and that are close to the 3 schools we're considering (Hastings, St. Georges and City Country) but so far I'm worried that I'm missing something. 

I was wondering if it's possible to live in a more character-filled neighbourhood and perhaps bus or metro to the school of choice - or would that be crazy?

As you can tell, I'm completely clueless :confused2:, and the negative opinions from others are making the decision-making process even more difficult (or perhaps easy...)

Any advice, recommendations on schools, areas, general life in Madrid etc would be so, so appreciated. 

This forum always feels like turning to a wise old friend!


----------



## vic77

Hi Emmis

I doubt I'm going to be very useful for advice, as I'm a first time expat-to-be about to move to Madrid having never been there before (we visited for the first time last weekend). But thought it worth saying hi as we might be able to swap some info!

As this is going to be our first time living overseas, and we have 2 young children, we've decided to go for the safe option of living in El Soto de la Moraleja in the north of Madrid (12km / 30 mins on the metro), rather than in the heart of the city itself. It's a fairly affluent neighbourhood (though not as extreme as it's neighbour La Moraleja), very leafy (which means you pay higher rents for the pleasure), and is where a lot of the international schools are located. Fortuitously for us, my husband's company will be paying for schools and rent so this is not going to be an issue for us, but I recognise we're lucky in that respect. I noticed you had St George's on your list of schools - this is in La Moraleja and is one of those we looked at (see my earlier post for the dilemma we're having in this department!).

As for commuting to school on the metro, from our experience last week (strike at peak times, minimum service, 25 deep on the platforms, trains ridiculously crowded) I would say is is not something I would want to do. I did see a couple of mums on the train with young children in uniform looking really stressed! Obviously this is not everyday, but I can only expect there to be more strikes as the economic situation worsens...

I'm guessing from what you write, that you're used to city living so will probably be looking to live further into town? Hastings is in the Chamartin area north of the centre, and I know the rents are expensive there. But it's quite a short hop from the centre.

I'd be interested to know how you've gone about identifying possible schools as this is what I'm finding the most stressful!


----------



## Emmis

vic77 said:


> Hi Emmis
> 
> I doubt I'm going to be very useful for advice, as I'm a first time expat-to-be about to move to Madrid having never been there before (we visited for the first time last weekend). But thought it worth saying hi as we might be able to swap some info!
> 
> As this is going to be our first time living overseas, and we have 2 young children, we've decided to go for the safe option of living in El Soto de la Moraleja in the north of Madrid (12km / 30 mins on the metro), rather than in the heart of the city itself. It's a fairly affluent neighbourhood (though not as extreme as it's neighbour La Moraleja), very leafy (which means you pay higher rents for the pleasure), and is where a lot of the international schools are located. Fortuitously for us, my husband's company will be paying for schools and rent so this is not going to be an issue for us, but I recognise we're lucky in that respect. I noticed you had St George's on your list of schools - this is in La Moraleja and is one of those we looked at (see my earlier post for the dilemma we're having in this department!).
> 
> As for commuting to school on the metro, from our experience last week (strike at peak times, minimum service, 25 deep on the platforms, trains ridiculously crowded) I would say is is not something I would want to do. I did see a couple of mums on the train with young children in uniform looking really stressed! Obviously this is not everyday, but I can only expect there to be more strikes as the economic situation worsens...
> 
> I'm guessing from what you write, that you're used to city living so will probably be looking to live further into town? Hastings is in the Chamartin area north of the centre, and I know the rents are expensive there. But it's quite a short hop from the centre.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you've gone about identifying possible schools as this is what I'm finding the most stressful!


That was fantastic advice!!

At least you've made the trip to Madrid! Well, for us, regarding schools, the main things we look at are fees and availability of places. We pay for everything ourselves as my husband is a freelancer. 

I'm used to living in cities but have never lived in a city as large as Madrid. Well, maybe Sydney, but it feels different from what I understand of Madrid. More spread out, less congested perhaps. Or maybe not...! 

My only fear of living out in a suburb is well, living out in a suburb! I really do want to feel that I'm in Spain, experiencing Spanish life as much as possible. Also, we're not really affluent, so not sure we'd fit in. However, of course, we do want pretty and safe, so of course that comes at a cost. We do not really want dead though. One thing I love about Spain, and Southern Europe, is the evenings, the strolls through twinkly streets, being able to grab an ice cream or coffee late in the evening, listening and watching people, and taking in some of the culture and history as we stroll! Is that possible where you looked, or would we have to metro into Madrid centre to experience that?

I suppose I'm after tradition...

Going back to schools, the ones I like the sound of the most are City Country, because of its nature connection and philosophy (my kids have never been Montessori educated but I love the natural, creative and instinctive slant of this school), and Hastings just because it sounds very warm, and also because it goes through to high school. City Country is only until 12 years old I think. 

My only concern with City Country is that it's so new that no-one seems to know anything about it. But despite that, it does sound lovely, both from its website and from emails with the director.

Hastings, unfortunately, only has a place for my daughter at this stage but we're putting in application forms as there may be a place coming up for my son.

St. George's has places for both kids, but I know nothing about it, apart from the website and that the Beckhams sent their kids there...!! Latter point is not really a selling feature, to be honest, but it seems affordable and at least it's in English - another prerequisite as we travel around so much and need that sense of continuity with our children. I'd love to know more about it - did you visit it?

When are you guys going to be moving to Madrid?

I'd love to stay in touch! How old are your children?

Well, if you have any more hints or ideas, then let me know!

And thank you again for replying!


----------



## vic77

Hi Emmis

Given what you've said you're looking for in a place to live, I think you would find the area we're looking at to be a bit too removed from the culture and history of the city. It is a suburban enclave quite separate from the rest of Madrid - there are lots of cafes and restaurants but clustered in one of two centres, and quite generically European rather than Spanish (from what we saw when we visited). This is a conscious choice for us - we're coming from a quiet rural village in the midlands and have not lived in a city since we were at uni together some 15 years ago, so to live more centrally would be too full on for us and the kids initially (they're 2 and 5). We feel we can dip in and out of the city as we fancy, but have somewhere quieter to escape to at the end of the day. Who knows in a couple of years when we've rediscovered city living and the kids are older we may change our minds!

Re schools - City Country does sound very interesting having had a quick look on their website. We ruled out Montessori as thought it would be too much of a change for our eldest from what she's used to (only in Year 1), but I suspect your kids are a bit more adaptable to change if you've moved around quite a bit. Have you looked at Numont School? This also describes itself as a small family school (though depends on what age your kids are - this is to Year 6 only). We didn't visit it as too central for us, but have read good things.

Re St George's, we were really impressed by the warmth and friendliness of the school, and the obvious focus on the happiness of the children as the basis for academic success. The headteacher (female) was very passionate about this and talked a lot about happiness, fun, self-esteem and self-confidence as being a high priority, and not just academic achievement (though this is important too). This was quite refreshing having just come from the school next door (I won't mention the name but think Magna Carta) - we got the impression there that the focus was strongly on academic achievement - plus this was the one I was referring to on my other thread when I talked about a shock to the system from a social standpoint. While I could probably cope with losing spectacularly in a swimming pool counting contest, I think (but maybe wrong?) that this school might be at the extreme end of the scale. (In fact I had read that this was the one the Beckhams sent their kids to, not St George's - St George's has only been open since 2010 and a quick Google has told me the Beckhams were there c.2007). I too found this a turnoff! 
Downside of St George's as we see it is it's a very new school, so again can't find any opinion on it. On the upside they are the only school with places we have looked at, and the facilities look very good (sport, music, extra curricular activities etc).

As for when we're due to move, we're currently assuming Jan/Feb time, but will largely depend on school places Would certainly be keen to here how you get on so let's keep in touch!

Sorry for the ramble - I would PM you to be more explicit about the school above but I don't think I can until I've posted 5 times I think?


----------



## Emmis

I think you've almost sold St. Georges to me! I actually love the idea of new schools as often they are so much more keen and enthusiastic!

As for Numont, no places for either child unfortunately.

I wonder if there is a bus service for St. Georges, or good transport links. I think, though, we wouldn't want to be too far.

It's really difficult, isn't it. And on top of all this, we also have the choice of another country. I wish I knew Madrid better. Two different friends, have two different views - one says to go for it, that Madrid is a dazzler. The other says it's nice but not lovely or pretty, not like Lisbon or Rome, and that people are really rude. She also actually lived there, whereas the first friend has just holidayed there...

I love city living, but, for example, I've never lived in London. I've lived in Sydney, in Melbourne, in Lisbon, 3 times now in Amsterdam, Den Haag, Lausanne... but never somewhere I would say is really metropolis like or unfriendly.

I'd love to hear your gut feeling on the place. I know you were only there a weekend, but it's better than nothing!

Thank you so much for all this feedback. I'll try and PM you in the meantime with my email address. Maybe that will work!


----------



## besty78

*costs?*

What did yo both decide on in the end.
My daughter is only 1.5 years old but as we are moving in Madrid i cant help to look to the future to where she will go.

I want the best for her but not at any cost. 
Do either of you know the monthly costs for St Georges?
Other ones i have no idea on costs are Numont, St Annes & Holy Mary.

Ones i have found guides for are:
Kings College 479-980eur a month.
Hastings School 480-950 eur a month.
ISM International school of Madrid 430 - 910 eur a month.

I have others that either cost too much or too far from where we will live.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Emmis said:


> Well, we're getting a huge mix of opinions on Madrid. Madridleños love their city and are incredibly proud of their home. On the other hand, other people we know that have lived there or still do live there are being pretty negative about it at the moment. Pollution, the obvious financial turmoil all seem to be clouding their views, and I'm just wondering if it's not quite the city we should be considering now. Being the 3rd largest city in Europe, I'm not expecting a village-like atmosphere, and at the moment am trying to compare it with Rome, which I know very well.
> 
> I'd love to hear some views. I know it's crazy over there with the riots, but I'm used to crazy in an Italian way. But on a non-rioting day, does one feel relatively safe there?  Am I going to be attacked at cash-machines or mugged at knife-point?!


Don't have time for a lengthy reply atm, but just to tell you there are not riots in Madrid - demonstrations yes, every day, but riots no!!
I haven't been to Rome, but I don't think Madrid is like Rome. It's hot in the summer, and there's a lot of street life, cafés, people watching kind of thing, but apart from that??
You may be attacked at knife point, or mugged, but the only person I know who has been, is my Spanish husband, who's 1m82! Me, a woman, foreigner and a bit wimpy (1m64 and weighing 48 kilos) have never had any problems (so far). I've had people rooting in my bag, in touristy areas (outside the Prado for example), but I've not had anything happen, so far!! The metro always feels safe to me...

I've just seen that Emmis was posting this a while ago, and I think she did end up coming to Madrid, didn't she?


----------



## Chopera

A few comments after reading through this thread:

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the British Council school - it has the highest reputation amongst the Spanish and I know a few teachers there who speak highly of it.

Yes the Beckhams could not have sent their kids to St Georges since they left Madrid before the school was built. I believe they sent their kids to Runnymede, which is probably the nearest you'll get to a traditional British private school.

Hastings has a good reputation - it would be my choice if I decided to send my kids to a British school. Schools to the north like Kings probably have better facilities, but it's a long way from from us.

All the main schools will run a bus service from all over Madrid. Transport is not a problem (though leaving your kids on a bus for a few hours each day isn't ideal). You can easily find a large family apartment in the centre and easily get your kids to the main schools. It is mainly a question of how long you want them to spend on the bus each day.

From what I've heard of the English Montessori there are only a few teachers who apply the method

Numont is tied to International School of Madrid. Like Hastings this school is quite central. So is St. Annes - it also has a good reputation, although it is quite strongly Catholic, which might not be to everyone's taste.

Public transport in Madrid is very good. If you got caught out by a strike then that's hard luck - there's maybe one strike (lasting a few days) every 3 months at the moment.

While there have been plenty of demonstrations in Madrid there have been very few riots. As with any city with over 3 million inhabitants there is crime in Madrid, but it tends to be petty crime. Violent crime is low compared to the UK.


----------



## besty78

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've just seen that Emmis was posting this a while ago, and I think she did end up coming to Madrid, didn't she?


Yes, saw was end of last year so figured both may have kids in school or chosen to start in september.
Seems Emmis is home schooling. Vic77 hasnt posted for a while so not sure which she chose. Sorry new to site so only just learnt i can see their other posts.

Where did you choose in the end chopera for your 3yr old starting in september?
Lived in Madrid about 5.5 years and love it, more tan the 4 years in south of spain... Only now is the topic of schools on my mind. I never mentioned British council school as isnt near where im moving too, though if id moved to las rozas, i would have listed it and others.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

besty78 said:


> Yes, saw was end of last year so figured both may have kids in school or chosen to start in september.
> Seems Emmis is home schooling. Vic77 hasnt posted for a while so not sure which she chose. Sorry new to site so only just learnt i can see their other posts.


It doesn't matter, you won't get a black mark against your name !
And I'm glad of the chance to disperse the myth that there are riots in Madrid. There are not! There have been some ugly incidents, but not riots. There are *loads* of demonstrations and I posted about it not so long ago.


----------



## besty78

Pesky Wesky said:


> It doesn't matter, you won't get a black mark against your name !
> And I'm glad of the chance to disperse the myth that there are riots in Madrid. There are not! There have been some ugly incidents, but not riots. There are *loads* of demonstrations and I posted about it not so long ago.


The mis-information didnt put emmis off as living here. As for the protests, agree there are loads. Pain in the ass closing streets all the time where i work


----------



## Pesky Wesky

besty78 said:


> The mis-information didnt put emmis off as living here. As for the protests, agree there are loads. Pain in the ass closing streets all the time where i work


I bet, still, more a pain in the ass for the teachers/ nurses/ doctors/ fireman and a long etc who are losing their jobs and seeing their salaries dwindle.


----------



## besty78

Pesky Wesky said:


> I bet, still, more a pain in the ass for the teachers/ nurses/ doctors/ fireman and a long etc who are losing their jobs and seeing their salaries dwindle.


Was thinking about the road closures of all natures: for gay parades, open top buses for basketball, football at intenational or club level, and many protests for different causes, some very extreme like against abortion and then pro abortion on another day... The amount of protests/reasons for them is incredible. Im sure there will be a protest about protests one day  The joy of working too central!

Still in sure disrupting the workers paying tax to help the government, and costing the government more money in extra police resources, is helping causes on all fronts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

besty78 said:


> Was thinking about the road closures of all natures: for gay parades, open top buses for basketball, football at intenational or club level, and many protests for different causes, some very extreme like against abortion and then pro abortion on another day... The amount of protests/reasons for them is incredible. Im sure there will be a protest about protests one day  The joy of working too central!
> 
> Still in sure disrupting the workers paying tax to help the government, and costing the government more money in extra police resources, is helping causes on all fronts.


I'm sure you're right. It would be *so* much easier for everyone if people just accepted the fact that they're going to lose their jobs and have less hospitals, clinics, more children in the classrooms etc etc, wouldn't it? 
Protesters are not tax exempt, btw


----------



## besty78

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm sure you're right. It would be *so* much easier for everyone if people just accepted the fact that they're going to lose their jobs and have less hospitals, clinics, more children in the classrooms etc etc, wouldn't it?
> Protesters are not tax exempt, btw


Best i stop teplying as thats twice you have missed my point.
I agreed there are loads of protests and its pain in the ass.
I dont disagree with all the reasons of protests nor their right to.

Again you mention causes for protests that i did not quote. I also mentioned events not just protests as also the roads are shut for them. The roads are shut too often and there are way too many protests. If only it was the small number of ones you have stated again...

Ps the unenemployed protesting at the unemployment are tax except


----------



## Pesky Wesky

besty78 said:


> Best i stop teplying as thats twice you have missed my point.
> I agreed there are loads of protests and its pain in the ass.
> I dont disagree with all the reasons of protests nor their right to.
> 
> Again you mention causes for protests that i did not quote. I also mentioned events not just protests as also the roads are shut for them. The roads are shut too often and there are way too many protests. If only it was the small number of ones you have stated again...
> 
> Ps the unenemployed protesting at the unemployment are tax except


Actually, that's exactly what I thought you saying. 
No I wasn't quoting you when I mentioned demonstrations that have taken place.

PS. Unemployment benefit is taxed, if that's what you're referring to. It may be reclaimed in the tax declaration, but it may not.


----------



## besty78

You certainly miss my point on protests with cause or without. Google how much metro drivers get paid a year and think if in their position you would protest for a raise. No need to reply and tell me. 

Re the unemployed, im referring to people that choose not to work and then have nothing better to do than protest. Benefits here and uk are taken advantge of. If they are not getting paid then they are not losing a % cut that they worked hard for. That obviously doesnt go towards all unemployed nor all protesters.

So glad i brought this old thread up to get idea of costs. Instead you got an alert and replied to a point about riots brought up months ago. Have witnessed riots by the way, fires in gran via recently but most seem to stem from police being heavy handed to protesters.

Back on topic now...
I am still after a rough idea on the other school costs everyone, ones that i mentioned.
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

besty78 said:


> Back on topic now...
> I am still after a rough idea on the other school costs everyone, ones that i mentioned.
> Thanks


I don't know how much it costs, but when I was finding out about fees in other private schools a couple of weeks ago I just sent an email to the schools and they got back to me with in a couple of days...


----------



## besty78

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know how much it costs, but when I was finding out about fees in other private schools a couple of weeks ago I just sent an email to the schools and they got back to me with in a couple of days...


Okay thanks il do the same. The first one i tried that to recently was more interested in me coming there and viewing/meeting and then id find out. Wouldnt divulge it. Hopefully more luck with the rest


----------



## Chopera

off topic alert: Madrid is a capital city, it has a couple of well known football teams that occasionally win stuff, and things get closed down for celebrations, etc. It has a huge gay pride festival, it has other festivals, things get closed down for them. This is Madrid, capital of Spain, people like to go out and celebrate. Also people demonstrate - it's a latin thing - people like to show their anger regardless of whether they'll achieve anything. For many it's a day out - they are not violent - my wife took our 2 year old son on a few. If this isn't your thing then maybe Madrid ain't for you. The tube strikes cause a gap of about 12 minutes between trains rather than the usual 3 minutes - it really ain't that bad. The Spanish unions are stuck in the stone age, their "solution" to everything is to go on strike. Learn to ignore them. Everyone else does.

Back on topic: school fees vary depending on the age of the child and the school of course. For British schools I'd budget €700/month for primary schools and €1000/month for secondary. You have to bear in mind that the actual school fees might be say €500/month, but then the meals might add another €150/month, school bus maybe €80/month, then there are extra curricular activities that can add another €100/month, school uniform, the ski trip that everyone goes on, etc. It will soon add up. To get a good estimate you have to contact the schools themselves, and of course they will ususally put prices up each year so once your child is in you may not be able to keep them in. 

Also bear in mind that most of the kids that go to British schools are rich Spanish kids ("niños bien") - you will find the children of Rajoy et al, along with the children of big Spanish banks and companies in these schools. Many Spanish send their kids to these schools precisely so they can be best mates with these other children, and get a good job when they are older (through enchufe). Of course the majority of kids there are polite, intelligent and down to earth, but you have to be prepared for what I call "vulgar pijismo" - real snobbery from certain parents trying to get into certain circles via their children. As I say, don't let it put you off, but just be prepared for it.


----------



## Chopera

besty78 said:


> Yes, saw was end of last year so figured both may have kids in school or chosen to start in september.
> Seems Emmis is home schooling. Vic77 hasnt posted for a while so not sure which she chose. Sorry new to site so only just learnt i can see their other posts.
> 
> Where did you choose in the end chopera for your 3yr old starting in september?
> Lived in Madrid about 5.5 years and love it, more tan the 4 years in south of spain... Only now is the topic of schools on my mind. I never mentioned British council school as isnt near where im moving too, though if id moved to las rozas, i would have listed it and others.


I'll find out where my 3 year old ends up in a week or two. We're trying to get him into the local concertado. We live in Arganzuela and there is a lot of competition for places in state schools. Basically if we don't get our first choice school then it's unlikely we'll get any of the other schools we put down on the application. So we've signed up to a couple of Spanish private schools as well, as a back-up.

We looked at the British schools but our situation is perhaps slightly different to yours I guess - my wife is Spanish and we intend to be in Madrid for many years yet. Therefore I'm happy for our kids to learn the Spanish curriculum, and go to Spanish schools, make friends locally, put down roots, etc. I have a few reservations about Spanish secondary education though, so we might switch our kids to British schools later on, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Right now it is hard to justify spending so much money sending our kids to British schools for primary education when they are going to be bilingual anyway, and will receive a decent education (a lot of it in English) for free a few hundred yards from our front door. Of course it is different for people who are only in Madrid for a couple of years and need to stick to the English curriculum.

The British Council school is in Somosaguas these days, although they have learning centres dotted around Madrid. A lot of these schools are hard to get into and have long waiting lists, although less so these days I suspect. I've been told they give priority to British applicants though, so they are worth a try.

I'd be intrerested to see how you get on. I know teachers at a few of these schools - the ones I've met from the British Council seem good and had good things to say about the place. However you have to bear in mind that many teachers in these schools hang around for a year or two and then move on. It's not as if all the best British curriculum teachers want to teach in Madrid all their life, so these schools can't pick the cream of the teaching profession. They often have to replace teachers and have a limited pool of applicants to choose from. I'm sure they try their best, but it's not entirely in their hands.


----------



## besty78

Chopera said:


> I'll find out where my 3 year old ends up in a week or two. We're trying to get him into the local concertado. We live in Arganzuela and there is a lot of competition for places in state schools. Basically if we don't get our first choice school then it's unlikely we'll get any of the other schools we put down on the application. So we've signed up to a couple of Spanish private schools as well, as a back-up.
> 
> We looked at the British schools but our situation is perhaps slightly different to yours I guess - my wife is Spanish and we intend to be in Madrid for many years yet. Therefore I'm happy for our kids to learn the Spanish curriculum, and go to Spanish schools, make friends locally, put down roots, etc. I have a few reservations about Spanish secondary education though, so we might switch our kids to British schools later on, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Right now it is hard to justify spending so much money sending our kids to British schools for primary education when they are going to be bilingual anyway, and will receive a decent education (a lot of it in English) for free a few hundred yards from our front door. Of course it is different for people who are only in Madrid for a couple of years and need to stick to the English curriculum.
> 
> The British Council school is in Somosaguas these days, although they have learning centres dotted around Madrid. A lot of these schools are hard to get into and have long waiting lists, although less so these days I suspect. I've been told they give priority to British applicants though, so they are worth a try.
> 
> I'd be intrerested to see how you get on. I know teachers at a few of these schools - the ones I've met from the British Council seem good and had good things to say about the place. However you have to bear in mind that many teachers in these schools hang around for a year or two and then move on. It's not as if all the best British curriculum teachers want to teach in Madrid all their life, so these schools can't pick the cream of the teaching profession. They often have to replace teachers and have a limited pool of applicants to choose from. I'm sure they try their best, but it's not entirely in their hands.


Il send you a pm. Situation is probably similar. I am just looking at all options as probably did you, the british school option, one publico bilingue and 2 concertado, all 3 much more convenient to where i will soon be living. Even if i could afford a british school i fear if we had a second child, sending both to british schools would be a stretch or dangeous.
My wife is a colombian doctor born in argentina  so our daughter will be bilingual. Iv lived in spain since 2004 (5.5yrs in madrid) and wouldnt move back ever out of choice, only if career wise i had no choice. After madrid my next choice would be back in south of spain where i used to live.

I had heard alot of mixed opinions on spanish schools, probably secondary, which is what worried me. It seems they have made so many changes as it wasnt the best and the new changes and new schools are yet to give off some sort of feedback.

Il keep in touch.


----------



## Caro2013

vic77 said:


> Hi Emmis
> 
> Given what you've said you're looking for in a place to live, I think you would find the area we're looking at to be a bit too removed from the culture and history of the city. It is a suburban enclave quite separate from the rest of Madrid - there are lots of cafes and restaurants but clustered in one of two centres, and quite generically European rather than Spanish (from what we saw when we visited). This is a conscious choice for us - we're coming from a quiet rural village in the midlands and have not lived in a city since we were at uni together some 15 years ago, so to live more centrally would be too full on for us and the kids initially (they're 2 and 5). We feel we can dip in and out of the city as we fancy, but have somewhere quieter to escape to at the end of the day. Who knows in a couple of years when we've rediscovered city living and the kids are older we may change our minds!
> 
> Re schools - City Country does sound very interesting having had a quick look on their website. We ruled out Montessori as thought it would be too much of a change for our eldest from what she's used to (only in Year 1), but I suspect your kids are a bit more adaptable to change if you've moved around quite a bit. Have you looked at Numont School? This also describes itself as a small family school (though depends on what age your kids are - this is to Year 6 only). We didn't visit it as too central for us, but have read good things.
> 
> Re St George's, we were really impressed by the warmth and friendliness of the school, and the obvious focus on the happiness of the children as the basis for academic success. The headteacher (female) was very passionate about this and talked a lot about happiness, fun, self-esteem and self-confidence as being a high priority, and not just academic achievement (though this is important too). This was quite refreshing having just come from the school next door (I won't mention the name but think Magna Carta) - we got the impression there that the focus was strongly on academic achievement - plus this was the one I was referring to on my other thread when I talked about a shock to the system from a social standpoint. While I could probably cope with losing spectacularly in a swimming pool counting contest, I think (but maybe wrong?) that this school might be at the extreme end of the scale. (In fact I had read that this was the one the Beckhams sent their kids to, not St George's - St George's has only been open since 2010 and a quick Google has told me the Beckhams were there c.2007). I too found this a turnoff!
> Downside of St George's as we see it is it's a very new school, so again can't find any opinion on it. On the upside they are the only school with places we have looked at, and the facilities look very good (sport, music, extra curricular activities etc).
> 
> As for when we're due to move, we're currently assuming Jan/Feb time, but will largely depend on school places Would certainly be keen to here how you get on so let's keep in touch!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble - I would PM you to be more explicit about the school above but I don't think I can until I've posted 5 times I think?


Hi there 

We have just been to visit St. George's and secured places for our kids. We are due to move July...now we will start the accommodation search so be good to hear your views on that. Any suggestions on areas close to that school? Vic77 - I see you were looking at that school and surrounding areas...any advice be great!

Many Thanks


----------



## Chopera

Caro2013 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We have just been to visit St. George's and secured places for our kids. We are due to move July...now we will start the accommodation search so be good to hear your views on that. Any suggestions on areas close to that school? Vic77 - I see you were looking at that school and surrounding areas...any advice be great!
> 
> Many Thanks


It depends on your budget - nearby you have La Moraleja which is perhaps one of the most expensive areas in Spain, while also there is Mirasierra which has lots of good and well established urbanizations, and you have recently developed areas like Las Tablas and Sanchinarro which also have various urbanizations (but not quite as leafy as Mirasierra). I find those areas a bit sterile myself, but they are popular in general. Further afield there is leafy and posh Pozuelo. There are plenty of other options - it depends on what kind of place you want (house with garden? flat in urb with pool? somewhere more central?), how close you need to be to the school, and how much you want to pay.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chopera said:


> It depends on your budget - nearby you have La Moraleja which is perhaps one of the most expensive areas in Spain, while also there is Mirasierra which has lots of good and well established urbanizations, and you have recently developed areas like Las Tablas and Sanchinarro which also have various urbanizations (but not quite as leafy as Mirasierra). I find those areas a bit sterile myself, but they are popular in general. Further afield there is leafy and posh Pozuelo. There are plenty of other options - it depends on what kind of place you want (house with garden? flat in urb with pool? somewhere more central?), how close you need to be to the school, and how much you want to pay.


Agree with everything you say here. 

The disadvantages for me would be that you're a little divorced from the hustle and bustle and you'll perhaps not get the taste of what living in Spain can really be like. These areas are largely residential and could possibly be a bit cut off and a bit boring. Then again, maybe that's what you are looking for. 

The population of these areas tend to be professional, busy types with a time table of 8:00 - 20:00, with nannies and help in the house.


----------



## Chopera

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree with everything you say here.
> 
> The disadvantages for me would be that you're a little divorced from the hustle and bustle and you'll perhaps not get the taste of what living in Spain can really be like. These areas are largely residential and could possibly be a bit cut off and a bit boring. Then again, maybe that's what you are looking for.
> 
> The population of these areas tend to be professional, busy types with a time table of 8:00 - 20:00, with nannies and help in the house.


Agreed, that's why we opted to live in the centre with lots going on around us, but then again we're not sending our kids to a school in Alcobendas. Having grown up in a small village in England myself, and knowing what it's like to have to spend over an hour on a school bus each day, how tiring it is and how it limits the things you can do after school, I can see the value in living near a school.

However the good thing about St Georges school is it is very close to a line 10 metro station, and line 10 cuts straight through the centre of Madrid (although you have to swap trains at Tres Olivos). So you could live quite centrally and not have too much trouble getting the kids to school on the metro, provided you are near a line 10 station and one parent is able to take them.


----------



## stonehenge lass

I am glad someone replied to the riots comment, I am still quite a newbie, but have to say I have never felt safer living in Madrid. I lived in a busy city in the UK before moving here, and yes I was worried about taking my children out of their tiny little private school and into a huge spanish school, but we decided to jump straight in! and we love it! My husband contracted in Madrid for 9 mths before we all came out when he was offered perm job, he lived in the city on his own, paid a small fortune for a pokey 2 bed apt. We could hear 'life' all around us, but not so great when you want quiet and kids to sleep. We found a place for all of us 18 mths ago not far from Madrid, where we have the best of both worlds. I have a good size house and garden, for much less than the tiny apartment with no garden/terrace and we can be in Madrid in half an hr. OK maybe we are a little sheltered, we live in Molino de la Hoz, (Las Rozas area) its a lovely urbanisation, mostly spanish, but a few americans and europeans. Schools local, concertados & private are available - we went with a concertado and are very happy. My girls 5 & 8 and are fluent spanish now, and I keep up with extra english at home. I walk to school, I can hear the kids playing during the day from my garden. no more sitting in traffic on a rainy school run in the UK for me thank you!


----------



## Tricailiz

vic77 said:


> Hi Emmis
> 
> I doubt I'm going to be very useful for advice, as I'm a first time expat-to-be about to move to Madrid having never been there before (we visited for the first time last weekend). But thought it worth saying hi as we might be able to swap some info!
> 
> As this is going to be our first time living overseas, and we have 2 young children, we've decided to go for the safe option of living in El Soto de la Moraleja in the north of Madrid (12km / 30 mins on the metro), rather than in the heart of the city itself. It's a fairly affluent neighbourhood (though not as extreme as it's neighbour La Moraleja), very leafy (which means you pay higher rents for the pleasure), and is where a lot of the international schools are located. Fortuitously for us, my husband's company will be paying for schools and rent so this is not going to be an issue for us, but I recognise we're lucky in that respect. I noticed you had St George's on your list of schools - this is in La Moraleja and is one of those we looked at (see my earlier post for the dilemma we're having in this department!).
> 
> As for commuting to school on the metro, from our experience last week (strike at peak times, minimum service, 25 deep on the platforms, trains ridiculously crowded) I would say is is not something I would want to do. I did see a couple of mums on the train with young children in uniform looking really stressed! Obviously this is not everyday, but I can only expect there to be more strikes as the economic situation worsens...
> 
> I'm guessing from what you write, that you're used to city living so will probably be looking to live further into town? Hastings is in the Chamartin area north of the centre, and I know the rents are expensive there. But it's quite a short hop from the centre.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you've gone about identifying possible schools as this is what I'm finding the most stressful!



Hi. I was just going through your post and will like to ask some questions regarding children school. You mentioned in your post that your husband company was/is paying your children fees and rent. I will like to know if there were constraints from the company regarding the type of international school to choice based on school fees.

We are about relocating to Madrid given similar offer as yours. I am just confused because my preferred school is really expensive. So, I will like to know if there is usually a clause regarding the type of international school to go for based on cost.

I will appreciate if I can get feed-backs on this. Thanks


----------

